# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Cases

## vremita_desectia

My name is Vremita and I am 15 years old girl from Indonesia. I have started learning Serbo-Croatian a few months ago by myself (there's no srpsko-hrvatski school in here). 
There's something I am still confused. It's the cases. I believe this thing is also one of the problems in learning Serbo-Croatian too (to non-SerboCroatian native speaker). 
As we might have known, Serbo-Croatian has seven cases. They are nominative, genitive, dative, accusative, locative, and instrumental. What I am asking about is the use of gentive. Wow genitive has so many uses. I can't remember it well to express some feelings, like posession, etc. 
Anyone can help me to explain about it? 
And I also want to ask about another thing. How do _"I went to the shower"_ and _"I am standing under the shower"_ change in cases? 
Hvala ljepo.

----------


## Vlacko

You lost one case- locative. It's the last case.
Genitive really has much features, and many situations when it's used. I know that Genitive express possession, but for something else I cannot remeber, cause I did that 8 years ago in school. I know when I need to use it and that it's everything that matters to me. 
I went to the shower:
Отишао(ла) сам на туширање. 
I'm standing under the shower.
Стојим испод туша. 
This are sentences, and sentences like sentences can't be changed. Only nouns, adjectives, numbers and pronouns can be changed. 
In this two sentences below I you can only change туширање and туш.

----------


## TATY

She missed the Vocative.

----------


## Vlacko

Yes she had. And I made an error.  ::   Yes she missed the vocative.  Interesting vocative doesn't exist in Russian.

----------


## N

> Interesting vocative doesn't exist in Russian.

 It exists. So-called "new vocative". We lost our old slavic vocative indeed. 
Лен, дай мне, пожалуйста, карандаш.
Вась, подойди-ка сюда. 
It doesn't exist in textbooks, though.  ::

----------


## Vlacko

That's really interesting N. Thanks for new facts and informtions!  ::

----------


## Анатолий

> Originally Posted by Vlacko   Interesting vocative doesn't exist in Russian.   It exists. So-called "new vocative". We lost our old slavic vocative indeed. 
> Лен, дай мне, пожалуйста, карандаш.
> Вась, подойди-ка сюда. 
> It doesn't exist in textbooks, though.

 I posted somewhere else: 
Examples of old vocatives still in use in Russian.
боже (бог) - боже мой!, also: о, боже! - My god!
отче наш (отец) - My Father (from the prayer)

----------

